# Short crackling noise when turn on/off new PSU



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

Last month I built a new PC, Skylake system, all out of new parts.
My motherboard has red leds and they even stay on when my PC is shut down so I switch off the PSU every night after shut down. The PSU makes a short crackling noise sometimes when I turn it off or on, so it's not every time. My PC works fine, no problems. Can I just ignore it, or should it not be like that?

The PSU is a BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500 Watt CM.
http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/527

Thanks!


----------



## Frick (Apr 25, 2016)

Make sure the power cable is attached properly.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

Frick said:


> Make sure the power cable is attached properly.



Ok I've checked that, could not get it in further than it already was.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

I have sent a message to BeQuiet, awaiting a reply.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Apr 25, 2016)

Frick said:


> Make sure the power cable is attached properly.



Ive had that case when cheaper power cable would fit right in the psu but would hear the power arc'ing once wriggled the cable, some cheap power cables contact points don't make good contact with the PSU contacts
in that case just use a decent power cable that fits nice and snug
But i don't think that's the case for the OP's issue

Is the psu arc'ing when you switching the pc on/off or the psu button on/off?
If psu button, then i would say its a faulty button on psu


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Ive had that case when cheaper power cable would fit right in the psu but would hear the power arc'ing once wriggled the cable, some cheap power cables contact points don't make good contact with the PSU contacts
> in that case just use a decent power cable that fits nice and snug
> But i don't think that's the case for the OP's issue
> 
> ...



The PC is properly grounded.

Edit: And I don't see it arc'ing inside the PSU.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 25, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Last month I built a new PC, Skylake system, all out of new parts.
> My motherboard has red leds and they even stay on when my PC is shut down so I switch off the PSU every night after shut down. The PSU makes a short crackling noise sometimes when I turn it off or on, so it's not every time. My PC works fine, no problems. Can I just ignore it, or should it not be like that?
> 
> The PSU is a BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500 Watt CM.
> ...



 Does't the system reset when shut down? Check all the modular connection's(why i don't like them)as they have room for error, you reached out to them so was my only thought.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Does't the system reset when shut down? Check all the modular connection's(why i don't like them)as they have room for error, you reached out to them so was my only thought.



I just shut down my system every night, it does not do a reset.
All cables are plugged in as far as they go.

Yeah I'm waiting for a reply from BeQuiet!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 25, 2016)

Couldn't it be the ball bearing of the FAN?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Couldn't it be the ball bearing of the FAN?



I don't think so, it's something with electric crackling noise.

I hope that it's nothing to worry about (hope that BeQuiet! will tell me that) because RMA means a hassle and I can't use my new system for a while.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok I just got a (very short) reply from BeQuiet!

"_This sound is normal. Also a clicking sound when you switch it on or off._"


----------



## trog100 (Apr 25, 2016)

some things short out any capacitance voltages when switched off.. a safely feature..  the cracking noise could be a capacitor discharging.. that is about the only component that would make that sound.. whether it should do this or not i dont know.. 

trog


----------



## redeye (Apr 25, 2016)

PSU should not make any sound when shutting down... or turning it off after the pc is "off".  Red tag it... Do not use it.
 Seasonic, enermax, corsair, and  evga,  only sound they make after your pc is off, and you turn off your psu, is silence.

Sorry, but your PSU is unsafe. Arcing sounds are BAD news.  Bequiet is insulting you by saying that the sound you hear is the click of the power switch.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 25, 2016)

you sure its the psu and not the motherboards audio amp powering down


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

redeye said:


> PSU should not make any sound when shutting down... or turning it off after the pc is "off".  Red tag it... Do not use it.
> Seasonic, enermax, corsair, and  evga,  only sound they make after your pc is off, and you turn off your psu, is silence.
> 
> Sorry, but your PSU is unsafe. Arcing sounds are BAD news.  Bequiet is insulting you by saying that the sound you hear is the click of the power switch.



Anyways I got a warranty of 5 years, everything runs fine till now.

Edit: And as I mentioned it does not happen all the time when I switch it on or off.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> you sure its the psu and not the motherboards audio amp powering down



It's the PSU.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 25, 2016)

Despite discounting @Frick's suggestion of making sure (really damn sure) the cable is in all the way (really make sure), I would suggest you try again.

If it's the electrical crackle of the 3 pins not connecting properly, that sounds pretty fucked up.  If as you say it is not the amp's powering down and you are adamant it is the PSU, IT'S NOT NORMAL.  At all.

Investigate further without killing yourself...


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok I have sent another message to bequiet! , explaining all and gave a link to this thread.
I will probably have to wait till tomorrow for another response from them.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hmm, that was a quick one!

"
Dear Mr. xxxxxxxx,


thank you for taking time to contact the be quiet! Customer care.


We regret the inconvenience have occurred to you related to a product of our company.


As to your device may be a technical defect is present, it should examined by your dealer.


Therefore We kindly beg you to approach your dealer to discuss the terms of the warranty.


Alternatively, you can handle the guarantee by the manufacturer.


In this case we beg you, to send your defective power supply with a parcel delivery company of your choice postpaid to the following address: (Shipments without freight prepaid will not be accepted.)


 Listan GmbH & Co.KG

 Biedenkamp 3a

 D-21509 Glinde

  Germany


Please note your shipment must be accompanied with


 - A copy of the invoice

 - A description of the error

 - And your delivery address



The power supply will be tested by our technique department after the arrival. After testing it will be repaired or exchanged. The processing time is currently around 10 -12 working days.


The shipping to you is free of charge for you.


Have a great day!


With kind regards


*Sönke RuscheckAfter Sales & Support*_________________________*LISTAN GmbH & Co. KG* 
*Hardware & Computer Accessories*_________________________Biedenkamp 3a
D-21509 Glinde
Fon:  +49(0)-40 736 7686-711Fax:  +49(0)-40 736 7686-69Mail: soenke.ruscheck@listan.de

www.listan.dewww.be-quiet.com

_Bitte senden Sie immer den kompletten Mailverlauf, da wir ihre Nachricht sonst nicht zuordnen können. "

_
Hmmm...


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 25, 2016)

holy engrish batman ...


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok, I have sent an email to the company where I bought this PSU, waiting what they say.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 25, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Ok, I have sent an email to the company where I bought this PSU, waiting what they say.


generic canned reply send the psu back to be-quiet


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok I just PM'd with @PaiN45 , he has the same PSU model and from what I understand has the same noise when switching it on or off.


----------



## PaiN45 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah I have the same problem.
For me:
If its not affecting how my pc works and there is no some kind of power leak from the PSU I'm not gonna send it back. I'm using a power strip to turn my monitors, printer & pc so I never touch that button.


----------

